# new york style cheesecake like the one found at Ferrara's bakery in nyc



## marilyn (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm looking for a new york style italian cheesecake with a soft cake like crumb base or pastry base instead of the usual graham cracker crust. NYC Little Italy has one of the finest bakeries, Ferrara's and they have a wonderful cheesecake. Can anyone assist me quickly! Need a recipe as quick as possible. Thank you! :chef:


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Are you sure it's an _American_ style cheesecake and not an _Italian_ style ricotta cheesecake?

If it's an Italian cheesecake, here's a recipe:

From Epicurious.com


----------

